# new to board just want to say hi



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

looking foward to seeing some of the work you guys do.opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Howdy smitty..great to have you on board....On my first attempt at a complete rebuild...not sure it'll be worthy of a pic...but it's been fun!...just thought I'd say Hello..:beer:


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i do plugs myselph never did try the rod thing


----------

